# Fat or pregnant



## natukiro (Jun 13, 2014)

So I have 2 barbs mixed in with small common goldfishes. They get along very well except when the golden algae eaters pop outta no where and lands on them and does it's job.

Anyways... I got my barb a few days ago, about 2-3 inches in length and its getting fat. Got a thermometer and checked, it was 70 something in F ( or was it C?). Is that breeding temperature for barbs because she is fatter then the other one . she is happy( I hope) though.

Can't get a good picture though...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 8, 2014)

It is much more likely to be just fat. Tinfoil barbs are notoriously difficult to breed.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It looks like spawning abundance. This female must be brought to the breed, this can result in spawning hardening. Then can no longer spawn the.


----------



## natukiro (Jun 13, 2014)

No I got it a few weeks ago, then it started getting plump. The temperature of the water is 70 something F... Some of my goldfish has the white lumps on their gills and the females are more plump so I figured it was the 'season'. The other one is skinny compared to it, it has a filter that costed a hundred and something, 6 small common goldfishes( about 3-4 months old) to hang out with ( they get along well.... Just as long as it isn't an adult version) and its getting noticeably fatter...

I feed it tetra flakes if your wondering and cichlid pellets every morning ( they just like it for some reason). They all eat at the same time, will eat out of your hands and follow everything the goldfishes do ( uh... Hang on the bottom looking for food?)


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, if it has been fed dry, can also be a blockage that thick. I have viewed the picture again. If it were roe, it should be further back.
A blocked one days helps fast, and then feed them with live daphnia.


----------



## natukiro (Jun 13, 2014)

So no more cichlid pellets? Then why doesn't the other one has it? They have the same diet... Its usually the goldfish that gets the pellets since their the only one that can fit a full one in and they haven't shown any thing similiar to that...


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The food is checked before it can be sold. It will not happen, that all kinds of them suffer constipation. Nevertheless, in some species may occur there. If much has been fed. The dry food manufacturers recommend a weekly fasting day.
It can not hurt in this case, if for a change for a while being fed alive.


----------



## natukiro (Jun 13, 2014)

So I starve them at least once a week?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I want to reassure them. The fish are thus not starve. It die 100 times more fish to feed too much, as in starvation. Less = more!
Watching them their fish at feeding time. If someone handles the cover disk, all fish should come forth, and in anticipation of fodder abound. So it is correct. If the fish have no interest, then too much has been fed before.
Try to keep this "food pressure" forever. Then you have healthy fish and clear water.
When a blockage Daphnia are good because few nutrients and bowls as ballast. It stimulates the bowel movement. Fish are hunters. And if there is no appetite, so they still catch the fleas. Because of the bouncing motion.
I hope they get their fish healthy very soon.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

As much as it sounds like you are feeding, along with the fish you have in what looks like to be too small of a tank, I would be surprised if you don't start having more issues. These fish can't get pregnant.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Basic aquarium knowledge, goldfish are cold water fishes with high fibrous material in their diets; your barbs are tropical with a more meat based diets. The two should not be in a tank together or on the same diet. A good deal of recent disease and tank issues can be attributed to keeping fish improperly with species they are only marginally compatible with. This is why us old traditional keepers keep biotype tanks and species tanks. Truly compatible species kept together are far easier to keep healthy.


----------

